# Hello from Buffalo, NY



## MikeBielat (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all!
My name is Michael Bielat and I am new to Martial Talk. I have a black belt in Isshin Ryu Karate and have been training since I was 8 years old. Took a little hiatus in 2002 while life got in the way. I just signed my 4 year old son to train at the same place where I trained and taught which got me back into karate as well. I felt like a huge piece of me is back and have been the happiest I have ever been in years.

I train under Kyoshi Jim Cvetkovski over at WNY Karate Center (www.WNYKarate.com) in Williamsville, NY.

Looking to learn and teach on this forum. Can't wait to dive more into the site.

Thanks and see you on the forum!
Michael


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 3, 2012)

MikeBielat said:


> Hello all!
> My name is Michael Bielat and I am new to Martial Talk. I have a black belt in Isshin Ryu Karate and have been training since I was 8 years old. Took a little hiatus in 2002 while life got in the way. I just signed my 4 year old son to train at the same place where I trained and taught which got me back into karate as well. I felt like a huge piece of me is back and have been the happiest I have ever been in years.
> 
> I train under Kyoshi Jim Cvetkovski over at WNY Karate Center (www.WNYKarate.com) in Williamsville, NY.
> ...



Welcome, Michael!

I am also an Isshin-Ryu karateka.  I am a Ni-Kyu from Michigan.  I started training as an adult and I have about five years of training.  Glad to see you here.  There are a few Isshin-Ryu karateka here, but we have respect for and representation by all styles.  Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Instructor (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 3, 2012)

Greetings, Mike, and welcome aboard. It is a great site with much to offer, enjoy, hope to see you around.............


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  I think you will enjoy it here.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome! I've met your instructor many times. I used to train under Ed Binkowski, who was a peer of Bill Adams' under George Insley, when I lived in Cheektowaga (long, long ago).


----------



## Carol (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!



arnisador said:


> Welcome! I've met your instructor many times. I used to train under Ed Binkowski, who was a peer of Bill Adams' under George Insley, when I lived in Cheektowaga (long, long ago).



I have not seen Ed in over 7 years or so. Last I heard he is in California somewhere with his children / grandchildren. He is an amazing man and I loved every second that he taught me. I was even lucky enough to get one of his verticle punches in the sternum while in a Sanchin pose after I received my black belt.


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

